# Heard of this: Naturacure?



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Has anyone heard of this or tried it? https://www.naturacure.net/index.php

Sounds too good to be true so probably is, but thought I'd ask!



This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Just my own opinion but this looks like a money making scheme to me, and they don't know your own personall background! Plus in a lot of cases there is an underlying cause which does neccesitate surgery.  I think the advert is very miseleading to say the least!  And at worst preys on the vulnerable.

Sheila


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Sheilaweb,

Yes I noticed I was getting 'sucked in' and that rang alarm bells. You never know if the statements from those who have tried it are actually real.  I think you're right the idea of a 'one tablet fits all', just doesnt' seem right.  They are putting out some very bold claims though, "reverse infertility", which could easily get us at our most vulnerbale! Thanks for replying


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Wisp if it seems too good to be true, it's probably a scam.  
Individuals and couples who are infertile are easy pickings for some companies and indviduals out to make a fast and vast buck. 

I haven't looked into it fully, but some of the testamonials - are these for real??- I was pregnant in 2 weeks ..... hmmnn !! And it gives men a boost in the bedroom too, and one girl told her boyfriend she was taking them and he proposed marriage - it sounds like they're selling magic beans!!!

It's won an award from The Herb Group for being 98% effective on 100 patients, what was it being tested for? what has been the effectiveness of this wonderdrug on another 100 patients I wonder? 

If they offer a 180 day money back guarantee, does that mean that they guarantee to get you pregnant within that timeframe, if thats the case, why do they also offer a 12 month course of chinese herbs - which you could probably pick up at a healthfood store at presumably a fraction of the cost?

HHmmnn, it all sounds fishy to me !

Sheila


----------

